# USAT on line catalog



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know how long it's been available but I just dropped over there and found it. Wish I had it in real form. Hate on line catalogs. Slow and inhuman. 

Still, it was interesting that they gave a unusually large promotion to their Canadian rolling stock and engines in what is fundamentally a US publication for US buyers. The covered hopper page features a promotion for ALL of the Alberta cars (Which don't impress me BTW but that's just an opinion) and the back cover has a dominate line up of all Canadian products. Very well done.

Could it be that they sell poorly and they're trying to clear stock? Or are they popular and therefor front and center? Or are they trying out a new market?

Course this is not important but never the less it's just odd. 
See http://www.usatrains.com/catalog/index.html


Dave


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dave:

Over the years I have found that there is a BIG following of modelers and railfans in the US of the Canadian roads.


Jeff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Argh, same as the Aristo catalog, only one high-res picture per page, and the goofy page turning and noise... 

sigh... 

Greg


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes similar to Aristo's. I don't really mind it. Mainly because USA charges for the actual catalog.If it's free it's for me!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

All afraid to publish prices even the map ones!!! or higher full retail, and then call me for the best price? Why even bother putting up a catalog or webpage, or other if you still have to call them to get theyre best price???


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Scratch this post. I mis-read your post, Blueregal.

Ed


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 15 Sep 2009 12:42 PM 
Argh, same as the Aristo catalog, only one high-res picture per page, and the goofy page turning and noise... 

sigh... 

Greg 

My feeling exactly! More so on the fact I alluded to. Humans don't 'read' or 'just look' at a catalog that way. Same with on line news pages. Aaaarrrrrrgg!

You know? I may even send for it. My well worn copy is 5 years old now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My gripes are two, first, exactly what you said, but second, there is one page for a loco, for example, only one picture is large enough for detail on how it's painted/decorated... the rest of the pictures are small and cannot be blown up. 

Go to the USAT web site, and you can normally see large pictures of every loco in every road name... 

gah! 

Greg


----------



## Don Hazen (Jan 2, 2008)

Both the USA and Aristocraft catalogs can be downloaded as PDF files onto your computer hard drive by clicking the downfacing arrow in the lower right side of your browser window. You can then open the pdf file and browse silently and choose the degree of magnification you would like in Adobe Reader.

Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Don, I guess I did not really do a good job explaining. (I understand how to zoom a pdf file) 

There are no high resolution pictures other than the main one on the page... you just have a single page with a collection of images. This effectively makes the smaller "pictures" of this page, i.e. the other locos, low resolution... if you blow the picture up, there is not enough resolution to see anything except "giant colored legos" on the screen. 

Now if the entire page was extremely high resolution to start with, you could "zoom in" a lot... but of course that would make the web site terribly slow, so it's not happening. 

Bottom line, you cannot get a quality "look" at anything except the single, larger picture on any page. 

Regards, Greg


----------

